# Dinner Table is Full!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Monday Bob, Manuel, David, and Gene made down to Hopedale they had not been in awhile with all the storms we had but today was the day and they were ready for action. First stop trout coming in but they got small quick. We had decided to go outside and look for the bigger trout today but after a bunch of spots with no more fish a change in plans was in order. Back into the marsh to target the reds. A couple of stops later the drags were screaming with big reds bending some rods. Just about a limit in the boat so off for the trout again in the marsh. We found some more reds and drums along with some nice trout but no big numbers. But hey the 120 qt igloo could hold no more slam full of reds, drums and trout. GREAT DAY! and a lot of fun as always with these guys?s<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">17 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">16 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

